# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصحة والطب  4 أعشاب منزلية لعلاج حرارة الجسم المرتفعة

## max_11

4 أعشاب منزلية لعلاج حرارة الجسم المرتفعة 
ترتفع حرارة الجسم نتيجة عدد من الأمراض الموسمية، وتزداد مع الصيف والسفر، ويعني ذلك عادة الإصابة بحمّى فيروسية.
وقبل أن تلجأ إلى المضادات الحيوية أو الأدوية المتوفرة دون وصفة طبية استخدم العلاجات المنزلية لتخفيف أعراض الحمّى خاصة ارتفاع درجة الحرارة عبر مجموعة من الطرق المنزلية كالتالي: – شاي الكزبرة: تحتوي بذور الكزبرة على فيتامينات ومعادن ومغذيات نباتية تنشّط جهاز المناعة، كما تحتوي على زيوت نباتية تعمل كمضاد حيوي طبيعي، كما أن شاي الكزبرة فعّال في مكافحة العدوى الفيروسية.     – بذور الشبت المغلية: بالإضافة إلى تعزيز المناعة، واسترخاء الجسم، تساعد بذور الشبت المغلية على خفض حرارة الجسم، قم بغلي البذور لمدة 10 دقائق في الماء، ويمكنك إضافة القليل من مسحوق القرفة والفلفل الأسود. – الزنجبيل والكركم: يمتاز الزنجبيل بخصائصه القوية المضادة للالتهابات. أضف ملعقة من: الزنجبيل الجاف، والكركم، والفلفل الأسود إلى ماء مغلي، واشرب المحلول 4 مرات في اليوم. – الحلبة: توصف الحلبة بأنها خزّان للمواد الطبيعية التي تساعد على خفض الحرارة المرتفعة، وتخفيف أعراض الحمّى الفيروسية، يمكنك إضافة الليمون (الحامض) والعسل لمشروب الحلبة لزيادة الفاعلية.

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------


## max_11

> بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

 كم يسعدنا مروركم بين الفينة والأخرى 
تتجولون في بساتين كلماتنا المتواضعة 
دمتم بود

----------


## max_11

كم يسعدنا مروركم بين الفينة والأخرى 
تتجولون في بساتين كلماتنا المتواضعة 
دمتم بود

----------


## SOPROFEL22

بارك الله فيك ايها الفاضل

----------

